# Tools for beekeeping



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I've seen these tools many times. The big box stores carry the spring clamp and plastic storage bins for about one third the price of the ones in the link.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Just some tools that you don't need.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

ya


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

There are a lot of tools on the market that are not necessary, some that are not even a nice-to-have. I personally would rather spend my money on woodenware, but i know people like to try gadgets and tools and things that look like they would make life a little easier, and i say good for them, and hopefully they will let us all know how well or not the tool works so it helps the rest of us decide if we want to purchase it when we have a little extra cash.


----------



## oldforte (Jul 17, 2009)

Re: Frame handling tools The frame hanger would have the advantage of not hanging off the side of the hive as the current modles do. I recall when I was beginning working lower boxes and them placing the upper back on only to discover I have not removed the frame hanger. I do not make that mistake anymore, but I can see where someone would appreciate this. 
The frame organizer also seems to have possible merit. If for no other reason as a place to store frames of honey when making splits or other extensive work during a dearth. 
the frame grabber in a reinvented tool that I feel the original was not really productive. My Thoughts on the matter.​


----------



## sidpost (Oct 13, 2015)

Shatina Bee is a forum sponsor and worth a look.

http://www.harpethvalleyapiary.com/ seems to be very overpriced and looking to take advantage of new and novice BEEKs who want a ton of gadgets. You can find these items at the main online suppliers at a reduced cost if you really want them. Personally I want less toys/gadgets/hardware and more bees for my money.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Entrance Feeder and queen cage

https://youtu.be/TlYULVzXwEg


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

Agree buy woodenware. Lot's of "stuff" out there to buy, not needed, IMHO. Frame hanger might be of interest, personally, I always haul everything I think I'll need to the beeyard in a garden cart behind an old garden tractor, including an empty deep to put frames in.


----------



## oldforte (Jul 17, 2009)

The tools shown in that site are not gadgets by any stretch ....they were created not by necessity but for convenience. I'm not a new beek .. not commercial....8 years with 10 colonies....produced 500 lbs of honey last year....I use the 3 tools in that video not because they are gadgets but because they are very useful...no gadgets in my tool box. Box organizer is the best tool I use. 
" http://www.harpethvalleyapiary.com/ seems to be very overpriced and looking to take advantage of new and novice BEEKs who want a ton of gadgets. You can find these items at the main online suppliers at a reduced cost if you really want them. Personally I want less toys/gadgets/hardware and more bees for my money. "


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

Everyone has different needs. A petite person, an elderly person, or a petite elderly person might require or desire tools and equiptment that another person does not. an individual who is large and has great strength might have a painful grip and find a frame grip useful where another might not.

Additionally the terrain and climate might indicate variety in tools and equiptment. My hives are on a steep slope. A large wheel barrow and a wheel chock are essential for now. I take a deep and other stuff out to the yard in the barrow and have room on the racks between hives to set lids, boxes etc. Else they could slide down the hill.


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

For a beginner, I'd suggest getting a "kit" all the online places have them. It'll get you through the first year and you can learn what your likes and dislikes are. Here's one from Amazon, just selected at Random. That's a style of entrance feeder I haven't seen before, put a soda bottle or something in it and then trough goes inside? 

http://www.amazon.com/Pack-Beekeepi...1457320294&sr=8-5&keywords=beekeeper+tool+kit


----------



## oldforte (Jul 17, 2009)

one note for the box organizer for storing raised comb for any length of time: either freeze the frames of spray with Bt to discourage wax moths or kill SHB. Frames can then be stored over winter.


----------



## greasyspider (May 31, 2015)

I acquired a frame grabber with a bunch of used stuff I purchased. Never considered buying one because they seemed gimmicky. I was wrong. They are really handy, and make pulling frames a breeze!


----------



## oldforte (Jul 17, 2009)

greasyspider said:


> I acquired a frame grabber with a bunch of used stuff I purchased. Never considered buying one because they seemed gimmicky. I was wrong. They are really handy, and make pulling frames a breeze!


Just pulled honey with the frame grabber... and stored in the box. You are right they really make taking honey a breeze.
http:www//harpethvalleyapiary.com


----------

